# south peloponnese, Greece - summer 2008



## ornata (Dec 28, 2008)

hi

some pictures from my 5 month stay in greece, working as a volunter with the african chameleon

_First some landscape shots_



























































































_Then some reptile and amphibian shots_









































































_Then some insect shots_































































































































_And finaly some arachnid and centipede shots_


----------



## eaglefeather (Dec 28, 2008)

*thanks*

Thanks for sharing, pictures are great!:clap:


----------



## T Frank (Dec 28, 2008)

Beautiful pictures 
What camera are you using?


----------



## equuskat (Dec 28, 2008)

Wow, fantastic photography.


----------



## olablane (Dec 28, 2008)

Wonderful!!! I have a friend in Greece, maybe I should go visit!!


----------



## ornata (Dec 28, 2008)

olablane said:


> Wonderful!!! I have a friend in Greece, maybe I should go visit!!


thanks you all!!

yes, you should visit. Greece is a beautiful country!!


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi
The scolopendrids could be S.cingulata.
Any idea what the mygalomorphs are?


----------



## syndicate (Dec 29, 2008)

EXCELLENT photos!!!
Very nice.Thank you for sharing!
I really like that Eresidae species and the Salticidae shots!The one where its captured the fly is amazing!Also I'm wondering if that one spider giving the threat display is a Macrothele?Awesome find either way!
What setup are you using?
-Chris


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Dec 29, 2008)

syndicate said:


> EXCELLENT photos!!!
> Very nice.Thank you for sharing!
> I really like that Eresidae species and the Salticidae shots!The one where its captured the fly is amazing!Also I'm wondering if that one spider giving the threat display is a Macrothele?Awesome find either way!
> What setup are you using?
> -Chris


Could be, M.cretica is endemic to greece.
The second mygalomorph doesnt look much like a Macrothele sp. to me, though.


----------



## ornata (Dec 30, 2008)

thanks for all the nice comments!!!

I would like to get some help from you guys to id the mygalomorphae i have manage to take pictures of, beacuse i have noe idea myself!!

Actually, the last scorpion shot is a lurus dufoureius, i brought the specimen back home to norway:} 

Here are some more shots, hope you like them


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Dec 30, 2008)

Might the lighter, brown mygalomorph be a Cyrtocarenum sp?


----------



## GideonSmith08 (Dec 30, 2008)

That's awesome.


----------



## lukatsi (Jan 3, 2009)

>


Nice find! Is that a species of Saga? I've always wanted to see one. We have S. pedo in Hungary, but they are very very rare.

The copulating beetles could be Coptocephala.


----------



## Nikos (Jan 6, 2009)

lurus dufoureius! Nice find!

btw are these in Pilos ?
Oh and great photos!!


----------



## arrowhd (Jan 6, 2009)

Really enjoyed your photos. A+++!


----------



## ornata (Jan 7, 2009)

vardoulas said:


> lurus dufoureius! Nice find!
> 
> btw are these in Pilos ?
> Oh and great photos!!


pylos/pilos is correct, have you been there? It is a very beautiful place!!!


----------



## Nikos (Jan 7, 2009)

ornata said:


> pylos/pilos is correct, have you been there? It is a very beautiful place!!!


I'm Greek.
and yes I've been there many years ago. Didn't look for Iurus at that time tho.
Did you note the locale that you found him (seems like "him" cause I think I see a notch in his palp)?


----------



## atrox (Jan 7, 2009)

This was an incredible display of macro ability.  Great finds, amazing shots.  Thanks!


----------



## ornata (Jan 8, 2009)

vardoulas said:


> I'm Greek.
> and yes I've been there many years ago. Didn't look for Iurus at that time tho.
> Did you note the locale that you found him (seems like "him" cause I think I see a notch in his palp)?


Cant tell you the location, beacuse this is a very rare species...sorry.
But i can say that it wasent in pylos

And it is not a him but a she, a young female!!!


----------



## Nikos (Jan 9, 2009)

ornata said:


> Cant tell you the location, beacuse this is a very rare species...sorry.
> But i can say that it wasent in pylos
> 
> And it is not a him but a she, a young female!!!


OK fair enough.
They are not that rare










and locale info is readily available in lots of papers.

The reason I asked about the locale is because I can't recall Pylos being mentioned there.
Hope you find a male to breed her, they are a nice species.


----------

